# Chopper trade for lowrider



## Ndnlowrider69 (Feb 5, 2017)

I have a big dog 2003 Chopper. 107 engine 6-speed Baker Transmission brand new tires brand new house of colors candy paint new brakes. Chrome in excellent condition. Many more upgrades. I would like to trade for a lowrider specifically a complete 85 to 86 Buick Regal with hydraulics, paint, rims, interior. ..etc...


----------



## Ndnlowrider69 (Feb 5, 2017)

Im located in muskegon michigan.


----------

